# Pensacola Pass Beachfront



## Brady Bunch (Jun 26, 2013)

I was in Navarre last week on vacation and quickly found Pensacola Pass favorable over Destin. I ran a few miles out trolling for Kings with out any luck so I started chasing working birds and managed a few decent 20" Smacks. Here is a short video of the action....


----------



## Hook line stinker (Jul 19, 2012)

That's pretty awesome with the dolphins, overall great video, minus the tramp stamp of course.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Hook line stinker said:


> That's pretty awesome with the dolphins, overall great video, *minus the tramp stamp of course*.


 
+1 ...I just spit on the computer. Cool vid. -MINUS well you know....


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA Is that a butterfly? Lol...great video of the dolphins, and great haul on the spanish! Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jun 26, 2013)

Ya ya I know...I got the tat back in 98 before there was such a thing as a tramp stamp :blush:


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome video.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome vid man! Especially with the dolphins!


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

wow good stuff...


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

cool viedo! what tats, i was looking at fish/water/beach! water was nice


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jun 26, 2013)

Ya I dunno....maybe they were checking out my @$$ :001_tongue:


grey ghost said:


> cool viedo! what tats, i was looking at fish/water/beach! water was nice


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: THAT WAS AWESOME :thumbup: Is that a jet ski you on? that was so cool seeing the fish take off and the dolphin chasing it. MAN! that was awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

That was great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for posting!!! Excellent video!!!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! Baitcasters unite!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

That would have been really cool if the dolphin had take. The fish out of your hand but awesome video 
Can't wait to get my skis fishable!!!


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

andrethegiant said:


> That would have been really cool if the dolphin had take. The fish out of your hand but awesome video
> Can't wait to get my skis fishable!!!


I'll 2nd that about them skies! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jun 26, 2013)

I was thinking of cutting the fish in two, getting in the water, and feeding both dolphins but I was too close to the breakers....next time




andrethegiant said:


> That would have been really cool if the dolphin had taken the fish out of your hand but awesome video


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe after I get my skis done we can get together and do some fishing


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

"Get away from my fish Flipper!"
*sees it's a ladyfish
"Oh, here you go..."


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Great video! Very cool shots!


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Brady Bunch said:


> I was thinking of cutting the fish in two, getting in the water, and feeding both dolphins but I was too close to the breakers....next time


Don't admit to it or get it on tape. You will likely get a visit from FWC.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Seems odd to me to yell at them for trying to take your fish off your line and then to tease them with the fish next to your ski?


----------

